# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Mexican Black Kingsnake Guides

## dsbarnet

Hello. So I have only researched ball pythons as they're the only snakes I have. But I love MBK and really want to get one once they start hatching within the next couple of months.

So I was wondering if anyone could point me to the most reliable care sheet as the ones I have found seem to vary in what they say is best (temps for example). Also possibly tub setups or tub sizes needed as I planned on housing it in a sterilite tub set up.

Thanks in advance!

----------

